# Hello.



## Bartley (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello everyone. I'm a 17 year old girl, currently living in Bucharest, Romania. 
I've decided to join you since I suspect myself of suffering from depersonalization (or derealization, i guess).
I believe it all started back in the 6ht grade (i was 12 years back then) when my only friend left to France. I had no firends untill 7, when i went to school and she was my only one for the next 6 years. After she left i had a breakdow, a couldn'y stop crying and feeling sorry for myself, kids at school would tease me and make fun of the fact that I was such a 'dork' and very fat. By the next year i weighed 28 punds less (that i had lost in only 2 weeks) and was still feeling very unhappy, although i was getting along pretty well with my classmates. Then came highschool... had a boyfriend that dumped me, my parents were still having problems between them, got horrible grades... that was the worst period so far. I felt dizzy, I felt like i was constantly floating, like i hadn't completely woken up those mornings. Like a "lucid dream"... I couldn't concentrate, my head hurt, everything like glowed around me. Of course, i was also very unhappy, i felt useless and lost. I wanted to swallow some pills but I didn't have the guts to do it. I'm not sure what it is. And I say 'is' because only after 5 months I'm having it again (my parents are getting a divorce). Is this how depersonalisation is like? I havn't seen a doctor yet, but I think I should. I never smoked anything else than cigarettes (i was 15 when i started buying a new pack every day), but i did sniff glue.


----------



## Bartley (Aug 9, 2007)

I also have bad eating habits and problems sleeping. Either I starve or I stuff myself untill I throw up. I can sleep 15 hours without waking up consecutive nights, but some periods i can't sleep and usually i'm still awake when the sun comes up.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi there and welcome!

It's possible to get DP symptoms because of depression (and to get depression because of DP). It's very possible that if depression is the cause that if you can cure the depression the DP symptoms will be cured too.
I don't know enough and I'm not qualified to say what could have caused it for you.
I've been though depression hell too and I would never wish it on anyone. Hang in there.


----------



## AshtrayGirl (Sep 10, 2007)

taram tam :shock:


----------

